# great trip to the rigs



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we fished our way out to the pattronis( not sure of spelling) caught some triggs, couple of grouper, several aj's, got to keep a limit,and a butt load of endangered rs(roger marked the side of the boat so that we could find them when the season opens back up). spent the night at the rigs looking for yft( had about a 50# almost in the boat but flopped off the gaff and back in :banghead) maybe next time. bft everywhere, ended up wth 24 between 8 and 10 lbs., had a blast on my king rod w/15# test.headed back sunday, stopped and tried to find some grouper but they didn't want to come out and play w/ us only one 14.5#. came in and got our snapper limit and headed to the weigh-in @ the pirates tourny. ended up w/1st grouper(roger), 2nd grouper(me) and 1st snapper(roger) not bad, paid for the trip plus a couple of lunches for the week. but that was the one of , if not the best trip, that i've ever been on.capt'n roger did an excellent job(as always) his wife is a lot of fun to fish with and the duke is always a good man to have on theboat with ya. you couldn't ask for a better weekend with friends and absolutly beautiful weather to top it all off. life is good.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and great catch.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

OH man I can't wait till this weekend! I hope the weather holds.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Rog' for a great trip. Duke


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome simply awesome!!! nice haul guy's congats on the turny 1.2.and 1. talk to ya later fish on!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't seen that many fish on the deck in a while. Great job. Sounds like everyone had a great time. SHB


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I read this earlier today but got distracted at work and did not post, great report, looks like a terrific time.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Now thats a nice mess of fish... Awesome


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch y'all, and it was a real pleasure meeting you at the tourney! Congrats on your winning fish!!:clap:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job..What boat were yall on out of DBM?


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Dylan 

I have a 25' worldcat with a pair of 150 Hondas.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

super mess of fish! concrads on the tourney!:clap:bowdown

let me know if you need some freezer space:hungry:letsdrink


----------

